# Stihl chain VS oregon and others.



## jdhacker (Feb 25, 2014)

Im getting ready to order some stuff from baileys, and for the most part I have always ran RS chain. But is it worth $8 to $12 dollars a chain more.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 25, 2014)

jdhacker said:


> Im getting ready to order some stuff from baileys, and for the most part I have always ran RS chain. But is it worth $8 to $12 dollars a chain more.


 
How much chain do you go through in a year? If you only use four or five chains a year Stihl is probably your best bet.
If you use a lot of chains the added price of Stihl over Oregon comes into play. I've always thought that Stihl makes the best chains, period. But they're not _enough_ better than Oregon to justify a lot of additional cost that heavy chain usage brings.
Our bean counter kept track of chain costs over two years. She gets bored sometimes and does things like that. On a cost per hour of operation the Oregon, and buying the chain in reels, and spinning our own loops, was a better deal for us. The Stihl lasted a little longer but not _enough_ longer to make it worthwhile.

That being said, if I was a firewood cutter and didn't use a lot of chains and didn't have to worry about profits and wanted the best...I'd get Stihl.


----------



## jdhacker (Feb 25, 2014)

I cut firewood as a side job, most of the time im cutting logged tops, so I do go through a few chains. im sure if I averaged out chain cost per how many loads of wood I can cut with a chain would be very low. But if Oregon is close I would proly switch.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 25, 2014)

Only way to tell for sure is to try a few brands, side-by- side if you can, and see what works for you. 

Worst thing that will happen is you will find you have a first choice and a second choice. 

Philbert


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 25, 2014)

I like Oregon and Stihl for chisel chain but semi-chisel i only buy Stihl RM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pops21 (Feb 25, 2014)

Semi chisel will extend your cutting time between sharpenings. The speed difference between chisel and semi chisel is minimal too. So in the end you get more bang for your buck. For me I try to get stihl when I have the $$.


----------



## jdhacker (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## windthrown (Feb 25, 2014)

I only use Stihl and Carlton chain myself. Stihl is the best, Carlton is a close second. I find Oregon chain to be too soft. If you are buying from Baileys, they sell WoodlandPro, which is re-branded Carlton. Carlton makes good semi-chisel chain in non-safety.


----------



## jdhacker (Feb 25, 2014)

windthrown said:


> I only use Stihl and Carlton chain myself. Stihl is the best, Carlton is a close second. I find Oregon chain to be too soft. If you are buying from Baileys, they sell WoodlandPro, which is re-branded Carlton. Carlton makes good semi-chisel chain in non-safety.



Thanks for the heads up! this is why I love this place.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Feb 25, 2014)

I like to run the woodland pro or carlton myself. The stihl chain is good but more $$$ and the Oregon is good chain but soft IMO.


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 25, 2014)

I like Stihl RS, but I mostly cut clean wood. In clean wood it cuts noticeably faster than RM. In dirty or dry wood, RM may be the better choice.

If the bean counter factored in "lost labor", the Stihl chain would likely have been the best buy (since he said it lasted longer). It doesn't take much lost labor to buy a chain. I used to audit "Bean Counters", I'm a retired Certified Fraud Examiner. 

For my cutting time, I will stick with Stihl chain. (I have used Woodland Pro rip chain, but never any Carlton). However, if Windthrown uses it I would not hesitate to use that also.


----------



## CR888 (Feb 25, 2014)

+1 on what widthrown says....l think carton is the best value and most overlooked chain option. Stihl is best if money aint in the equation and oregon is still a great chain, l just brought 2 rolls of 72apx and 72dpx cause l got them at a good price from weedeaterman (Randy). Carlton though is hard metal, its nice chain to sharpen, holds its edge well and is rebranded as woodland pro as baileys 'in house' chain at very reasonable prices. Also Gologit makes a good point, when l only went through say 5 chains a year l was very happy running stihl...it made sense....now having over 10 saw in operation cost is a big factor and l now only use minimal stihl chain as others cost alot less and cut as good or better. Also it seems carlton is not as big on big bumper ramps in thier chain....l hate them ramps..


----------



## moody (Feb 25, 2014)

Stihl makes the best chain. It's consistent out of the package and I find that when I hit nails or fence I can usually salvage the loop. But you pay for quality. A 84 DL loop of RM cost me about $32 oregon lgx runs around $25. As Bob said if you're not using 10+ loops a year buy Stihl. But the more you use the better your wallet will like oregon


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 26, 2014)

That's high for stihl. I've bought it by reels and stihl was the better deal until it went up $50 more than it was. It's now $100 more than Oregon and not worth the 30% increase in price. Milling requires lots more touch ups than falling and bucking clean wood. Sometimes I swap saws after one cut so I don't have to sharpen. I can sharpen Rm to cut right with rs in clean wood so all my chisel chain is square filed and round is semi chisel.


----------



## Twisted Priorities (Feb 26, 2014)

I only use Stihl chain. It holds an edge longer than other brands ( better heat treating process ),Oregon chain does seem to be softer. I've purchased chain while at the cottage from Home Depot, Walmart and Tractor Supply over the years, they never last. I should just drive the extra hour to get the good stuff.
A couple local Stihl dealers will sell damaged loops of chain ( box crushed or torn ) at 1/2 price because they can't display it. Hey, it works for me.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 26, 2014)

Walmart,HD,TSC are selling the junk Vanguard safety chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish (Feb 26, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Walmart,HD,TSC are selling the junk Vanguard safety chain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, best to get better chain at a real saw shop or order it.

I like Oregon...


----------



## MGlazier28 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hard to go wrong with either still, Oregon, or Carlton/woodland pro. I've run all three, very little if any difference in cut speed between them (assuming all properly filed). I run mostly carlton on my personal saws. . .but I keep a loop or two of stihl ps3 for my TH saw (3/8lp).


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 26, 2014)

i have both stihl and oregon ,i think i can almost get a sharper edge on my stihl square chisel ,but both cut wood fine and both go dull when my bar tip hits the ground


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 26, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> i have both stihl and oregon ,i think i can almost get a sharper edge on my stihl square chisel ,but both cut wood fine and both go dull when my bar tip hits the ground



I keep telling my friend next door who bought my 441 that you have to keep the chain saw work and farming SEPARATE!!!!!!


----------



## Matt81 (Feb 27, 2014)

Pretty much everything said in response to your question is accurate to my experiences. 

Stihl is a very good chain, but only if you use high volumes is it worth paying the extra cost. Here a loop is basically twice the price of any other brand of chain i run. Makes it hard to justify as i don't get anywhere near double the life from the Stihl chain. I however personally find it to be the best chains i have ever used. The Stihl yellow 3/8 mini chain i run on my 14" bar on my 338XPT just never goes dull. Sometimes i don't have to even touch it up for several climb jobs, it just keeps spitting chips. Same goes for 325 and full size 3/8 Stihl chain i have used on my larger saws.

I also use a lot of Carlton and GB (old GB chain is re branded Carlton while new GB EvoII chain is Chinese but actually very good!) and also Oregon LGX. If i had to place them it would be Stihl followed by Carlton/GB and very close third to Oregon. I do run a lot of Oregon and i find it a very good chain. It just doesn't hold up as well as the Stihl. The small differences between them all depend really on what price you can get loops for. 

Example: GB EVOII 325 050 66DL for my 346XP NE. $16
Stihl chain same size from my local Stihl dealer ......$38 

I do not get double chain life from the Stihl even over the Chinese GB EVOII, but it is over double the price for me. Therefore i have stopped buying Stihl chain while i am running the EVOII.


----------



## Manuel2904 (Nov 16, 2021)

Genuine parts for chainsaws are always better than aftermarket. However, there are aftermarket products that may save your day if you cannot find replacements for your chainsaw or other power tools (mostly because the tools is so old the parts aren't manufactured anymore). If you need a Oregon chain for your chainsaw, check here https://www.chainsaw.parts/chains/


----------



## birddogtg (Nov 16, 2021)

jdhacker said:


> Im getting ready to order some stuff from baileys, and for the most part I have always ran RS chain. But is it worth $8 to $12 dollars a chain more.


No


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 16, 2021)

birddogtg said:


> No


To me it is. That said I usually get my chains "in bulk" from a dealer upstate who makes if off the reel, so it is not too bad.

IMO, the Stihl chains stays sharp longer than most other chains and last longer than most other chains.

I have also purchased "discount" chains that don't seem to cut as well, so to me they are not worth it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2021)

Chains just jumped up in price from my supplier here in Canada, $6-7 avg per loop.


----------

